# Surefire stand New style



## Rat (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello fellow Surefire freaks 

I while back I purchased this Surefire counter-top Flip Book Display for $85.00 from CPF legend *LE6920* I have got so much cool stuff from this member.

I knew straight away that I wanted to turn it into a stand. I can put it back to its original form at anytime. 
What do you think.



Original






Now used for Special lights only
Like the Gen 1 L1's Black A2 and very Special L2










:wave:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking very good 
Wish I can get a Fenix stand somewhere


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 24, 2013)

Very creative! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tana (Mar 24, 2013)

That is beautiful... 

P.S.
I think I'm in love in L1 Gen1 bezels now...


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 24, 2013)

BEAUTIFULL!

There´s only one thing I would change. I´d align the lights parallel to the lower edge of the stand (unless that´s already the case and it´s just an optical illusion making it look as they weren´t). Yeah I know, I can get a bit nerdy with such details.....

Eric


----------



## samuraishot (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll take it! 

Haha nice, Rat! It looks like it was meant to be a stand for lights


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow that's nice! 
I would have thought there'd be holes where the binder rings were.

Excellent idea! I'll take the next one!


----------



## Rat (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks guy



kj2 said:


> Looking very good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never know whats going to turn up on MP.



Eric242 said:


> BEAUTIFULL!
> 
> There´s only one thing I would change. I´d align the lights parallel to the lower edge of the stand (unless that´s already the case and it´s just an optical illusion making it look as they weren´t). Yeah I know, I can get a bit nerdy with such details.....
> 
> Eric


 
I did not take much care with the position of the lights it was a rush job they did move a little when removing from the display cabinet.





jamesmtl514 said:


> Wow that's nice!
> I would have thought there'd be holes where the binder rings were.
> 
> Excellent idea! I'll take the next one!


 
You just put the lights over the two holes.

Nobody asked how the lights are held in position
I will tell you anyway I put 15mm cylinder negative earthed magnets in the light tubes.

cheers


----------



## RedLED (Mar 25, 2013)

Dude,

That is fantastic!

That company is just down the Freeway from me, and you have all their cool things, (How far are you)? 10,000 miles away, or something?

Anyway, they look great on that stand. Worked out well since all four of your Surefire lights can be kept in the one location.


----------



## bound (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Rat,
Beautiful! Congratulations to you


----------



## Rat (Mar 25, 2013)

bound said:


> Hi Rat,
> Beautiful! Congratulations to you



Thanks Brain




RedLed said:


> Dude,
> 
> That is fantastic!
> 
> ...





I am glade I am 10,000 miles away or they could come a knocking at my door. 











The banner ?





:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 26, 2013)

Rat said:


> Nobody asked how the lights are held in position
> I will tell you anyway I put 15mm cylinder negative earthed magnets in the light tubes.
> 
> cheers


that was the easy part to guess!!! lol

it was either that, or your unique SF jedi power.


----------



## illuminate (May 21, 2013)

@Rat:
Where do you get the magnets from? I can only find very expensive or too short cylinder.
What length is necessary to hold them propely?


----------



## Rat (May 30, 2013)

illuminate said:


> @Rat:
> Where do you get the magnets from? I can only find very expensive or too short cylinder.
> What length is necessary to hold them propely?




Sorry about the delay did not have notification on.
I used these and on the long A2 lights I put one up at each end with the magnets pushing from each other. Than I had two flat ones behind them.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10PCS-Ci...0906698650?pt=AU_Supplies&hash=item27cad5439a


----------



## illuminate (May 30, 2013)

Thank you!

I try to imaging ... [...]magnets pushing from each other[...]? The magnets have enough force to push from each otherwith a distance of about 2cm.
And do you mean, that you put flat metal plates on the back, that both steels stick together?

You put only 1 magnet in the shorter lights?

I also interested in one of these Surefire-Banner too. 
Does anyone have sources?


----------

